

Ask HN: Anyone running a substantial business on wordpress? - codegeek

i m sure it is there but wanted to get views from HN. Are there businesses (software&#x2F;SAAS) that run predominantly on wordpress and are also large enough ? If you are such a business owner, would love to hear from you. If you have helped such businesses as freelancer, would also like your opinions.
======
saluki
I have clients running blogs/content related sites on Wordpress some with
revenue over $300k/yr. SaaS/app clients are on Rails or Laravel. I wouldn't
recommend building SaaS or an app on top of WP. Go with a framework
Rails/Laravel.

------
thenomad
Define "substantial"? I've been involved with a variety of businesses that use
Wordpress as part of their business, ranging from $xx,xxx a year businesses to
$xx,xxx,xxx a year businesses. :)

Also, by "run on Wordpress", do you mean "use Wordpress as their blogging
platform and/or for hosting landing pages" or something more?

------
jkaykin
Hello Bar ([http://hellobar.com](http://hellobar.com)) is run on Wordpress:
[http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/filament/wordpress-saas-
appli...](http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/filament/wordpress-saas-application-
platform)

